

How old: deep learning age estimator from Japan - nadsumatal
http://how-old.asia/

======
littletitans
I wonder if the accuracy varies based on ethnicity. The results have been
suboptimal for all the asians I tried. My 80 year old grandma showed up as 55.
My 6 year old son is categorized as 20.

Perhaps the OP should consider asking for feedback to to correct the model.

~~~
jawr
Yeah, there were quite a few errors for me too. I uploaded that recent meme
(Dam Son kid) and it said he was a 16 year old female.

------
arc_of_descent
It guessed correct for me, 40. I'm 38. I'm Indian.

Incorrect for a picture of my mother who's 62. It guessed 34. And the picture
is of decent quality.

------
aichi
For half year old baby (girl) it guessed 12yo male :)

------
madcaptenor
A picture of me from when I was 28 comes out as 41.

------
leni536
It's fun to test it together with In20Years.com

------
alfonsoperez
According to it I'm 42 years old, I am 25, :-(

~~~
thomersch_
For me how-old.net says (correctly) 23 and how-old.asia claims 34

~~~
IshKebab
Well Asians look younger than other races, so that kind of makes sense.

